# How to solve Rubik's cube for beginners for dummies and also more faster(video)



## Udit Arora (Aug 10, 2015)

*How I got pb 50 second in 1 week*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IqOqlek-OxU


https://youtu.be/hVZkuVtIeJA


Plz share it subscribe it and like it


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Aug 11, 2015)

i doubt anyone on this site is actually struggling to get 50 second singles


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 11, 2015)

I am sure there are, I was over a minute when joining this site. The OP and I had a big back and forth on Facebook about not spamming tons of posts with his video and how things like Vaseline in a cube is not good advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 11, 2015)

We don't really need tutorials like this, since there are already so many. Also, there are quite a few videos on how to get faster/improve/practice coming from people who are much faster, or world class even. A sub-50 single in a week is pretty good, but most people have already gotten past the sub-1/sub-50 barrier and there are no good tricks to it. You can learn 4LLL, and other than that, just do solves.


----------



## Praetorian (Aug 11, 2015)

I wouldn't click on something that'd introduce me as a dummy, seems a bit insulting


----------



## Udit Arora (Aug 11, 2015)

Really sorry I meant not to insult I just wanted some attractive title nothing more


----------

